# Woody Camper trailer



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

This has to be the most complex project I have done...Even more than a room add on to my house etc..... More than designing and building furniture , kitchens or kayaks and canoes.....

I have 81 pics. so far on photobucket of this project....
http://s147.photobucket.com/user/scrawford_photos/library/Woody Camp Trailer?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Now, that is going to be a BUILD! I have an RV, but I always wanted just the hull of one and I would do all the inside work. This is going to be a good build project to watch! OK, I just noticed the pics you have. Thanks.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Baltic Birch Plywood...which is what this is made out of..from 1/8'' to 3/8''....can't say enough about the quality....
Like I have said on boat building forums I have had an unfinished test pc. outside nailed to a fence post for years and it still has no delamination...









And I just recently built a 17' kayak using 1/8''.. Ausume plywood to work with...


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good. I'd like to see the finished camper (when done). Why is the A/C on rollers? And what is the 'drop floor' all about? Could use some description (here, WWT) and maybe a few less close-up photos. I'm considering doing a removeable top to my 5x8 trailer for using as a camper. I was thinking about using a Al camper shell. But maybe a wood shell would be easier to customize.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good awoodman. Being a vintage trailer fanatic this has my attention, the curves on your design give it a little vintage flair.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasSawduster (Nov 10, 2013)

*Awsome Build !!!*

This is going to be an awesome build.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A few years back I built a Teardrop camper, it was fun but it took 384 hours to build. What kind of skin are you going to put on yours? I used aluminum, turned out pretty good. Enjoy your build.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

The drop floor will enable my wife to stand in it....
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=57589#p1041590

And the AC being portable gives the choice to pack it on a trip and frees up space for storage otherwise used up by a permanent mount...
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=57087#p1032839

About ready to make doors...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting build, keep the progress pictures coming, enjoying such. 

Several years ago Bride and I gutted a 1991 38' Barth motor coach. New the coach was over $275,000.00. In 2001 we purchased it for 42K. It was a diesel pusher, CAT powered, wonderful shape, but needed an interior remake. It was pink of sorts inside. Se we know the fun of doing this, so looking forward to more info/pictures. 

Maybe I can talk Steve into posting a couple pictures of our remake effort. 

Enjoy your build,

Dale in Indy


----------



## TexasSawduster (Nov 10, 2013)

*Looking Good !!!*

Looking Good. !!!
I wanted to do one of these but alas, no room in the inn (garage).


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Rear hatch in progress...









I made (Wiley windows)..









http://s147.photobucket.com/user/scrawford_photos/library/Woody Camp Trailer?sort=3&page=1


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

What a great project! Many folks think that older style campers like the one you are building originated after WWII because people had more money and free time. Camper trailers had a boom after WWII but most designs originated during the Great Depression.

Many folks lost their homes and had to move from place to place for work. The most economical way to go was a camper. Some were the pull behind style, what is now referred to as a travel trailer. Others were built onto the backs of trucks. Almost all of them were homemade.

I really like the design where the kitchen is in back. I have wanted to build a small pull behind, smaller than the one you are building, for several years now. I lack the garage to commit to such a project.

I have a complete design drawn out loosely based on this idea:
http://www.mikenchell.com/weekender/index.html
It is small enough to be pulled by a small car.

Someday when I have a large garage I hope to build my design. I am looking forward to seeing your continued progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nicely done ! I know a couple guys in California who have companies that make teardrop style off-road trailers.

You might be interested in checking out their sites.
http://www.adventuretrailers.com/trailers.html
http://aspenxtrails.com/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are some sharp little campers, one is kinda like the one I built.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I forgot to post the pictures.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful little teardrop !


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

OK since I started this project,I got the second set of cabinets out of the shop wed....The roof skin is on and time to move it back to the house garage to commence a 3rd set of cabinets, (which consist of kitchen-vanity's-and wet bar)....
Any how photo time...
















Back in the garage..the refg. fits...








Well look what is hanging around awaiting a roof rack...


----------

